# My 7 week old husky puppy died! Can't figure out cause!



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm writing this and i am in tears. My 7 weeks old husky puppy (male) died 
today. I woke up this morning to give him his meal. He wasn't hungry...and i 
know he would be because his last meal was 13 hours ago! so i knew there 
was something wrong. And also, he wasnt really playful, kinda lazy etc... and 
then, it happened: he pissed blood. that's when i grabbed him and took 
him to the vet (one hour ride in the car). We got there, the doctor finds out he 
has high temperature(39 Celsius) and he gave him a shot of antibiotic to lower the temperature and 
gave me another antibiotic for the blood issue to give him for the rest of the week and told me to keep a close eye on him during the upcoming period. So we left the vet, i put him in the car, turned on the AC. and into 2 minutes of time, he started making sounds like coughing(it's like he couldnt breath correctly or something. so i opened the windows, turned around and decided to go back to the vet. 
10 minutes into time, the dog died( he had blood coming out of his penis)....... My brother is arguing that maybe he had choked on something that was on the car mats, but i AM POSITIVE that there were nothing on the floor inside the car that he could choke on. The car is clean as snow! He was laying on some newspapers, and i doubt he can choke and die from taking a bite from eating the newspaper ( he has 5 teeth...he can chew).......
This is devastating cuz "Wolf" was just the most beautiful husky puppy i have ever seen(i have pics of him). His blue eyes and eyebrows were the most unique and gorgeous sight i have seen...and believe me , i've seen a lot of husky pics online.....
I can't stand the thought that he may have died of choking because i was there and i didn't save him....I could never forgive myself....! 
AND TO MAKE THIS WORSE, I JUST HAPPEN TO BE A FIRST TIME DOG OWNER! i spent more than 2 weeks doing research online to prepare and educate myself about huskies before i bought him....and look what happens.... what should i do???i cant seem to get over this tragedy.....
AND WHAT'S REALLY STRANGE IS: I WOKE UP TODAY WITH A COLD...AND I NEVER GET COLDS DURING THE SUMMER! IT WAS LIKE SOMETHING WAS SENDING ME A MESSAGE .....
A very horrible, yet somewhat sacred experience, that made me realize how fragile life can be....and all the crap that happens in the world is really not worth fighting for.....a little space in everyone's heart is all that's needed....


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear about your boy 

Unfortunately nothing can bring the poor soul back, but I'm pretty sure that it wasn't choking that made him die so please don't blame yourself.

Was the vet not able to shed any light onto the cause?

I know you feel like locking yourself away and crying but I would highly reccommend that you call your breeders and talk to them about it. Maybe they have had something similare happen before and especially if god forbid any of Wolf's litter brothers & sisters have the same they can hopefully get to the vets with more information.

My thoughts are with you at this sad time. Wolf was obviously only meant to be with you for a very short time, but hopefully his passing won't stop you from offering another dog in the future a loving home.

Take care xxxx


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry to here such a sad story, can i ask how long you had him for as if he is just 8 weeks he may of been to young to leave mum and if you only just got him then you might be able to get a ortopsy done to determine death and maybe go back to the breeder


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

How awful for you and for poor Wolf.  Please don't blame yourself - it sounds as if you did everything you could for the poor little sausage from the minute you knew there was a problem. I should definitely let the breeder know - if I were the breeder I would be taking responsibility for something being wrong with the pup before I sold it, and would be offering you another pup.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> How awful for you and for poor Wolf.  Please don't blame yourself - it sounds as if you did everything you could for the poor little sausage from the minute you knew there was a problem. I should definitely let the breeder know - if I were the breeder I would be taking responsibility for something being wrong with the pup before I sold it, and would be offering you another pup.


same here, would def go back to the breeder


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

omg that is so sad are you sure he was as old as 8 weeks only he should have had more than 5 teeth, how long had you had him for? cos i would be on the phone to the breeder maybe he was incubating some disease when you got him.


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

hi and thanks for the message. i had him for only 10 days....i didnt do an autopsy, cuz i was so in shock and sad and my adrenaline levels were very high during the incident . so i wanted to bury him as quick as i can cuz i couldnt stand watching him laying like that in front of me....
But the vet argued that he could have been poisened by sniffing or eating rat poison or cleaning detergents like DETTOL (which i was using to clean after him).
And he said that EVEN if it was poisoning, it could take more than 48 hours to show, and the dog could show obvious signs(vomiting etc...). But what's driving me crazy is that "wolf" was completely fine yesterday evening(playing, running, acting crazy like he usually does, biting, loving etc...). and just like that, he died in the car!
I don't know what am gonna do with myself! i can't imagine getting another husky puppy now.....Wolf was born to be with me. His personality matches me 100 percent...and now he's gone....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

im so sorry,,,,,, i have used dettol befor with pups and not had anything happen, but i would say he was still to young to leave mum and that i would still go back to the breeder even if you dont want another pup but to let them know incase it is something else


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

we called the breeder and had a fight with him on the phone( he's a good friend of my bro) and he insisted that all the rest of his litter mates are completely fine...2 have been sold to the pet store and the other 2 are still at the farm completely in good health....


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> omg that is so sad are you sure he was as old as 8 weeks only he should have had more than 5 teeth, how long had you had him for? cos i would be on the phone to the breeder maybe he was incubating some disease when you got him.


hi..he was born may 28, 2008.
i think he has 4 teeth or maybe 5...maybe am wrong.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> we called the breeder and had a fight with him on the phone( he's a good friend of my bro) and he insisted that all the rest of his litter mates are completely fine...2 have been sold to the pet store and the other 2 are still at the farm completely in good health....


OMG was he from a puppy farm?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> hi..he was born may 28, 2008.
> i think he has 4 teeth or maybe 5...maybe am wrong.....


Are you in the uk hun?


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

nici said:


> im so sorry,,,,,, i have used dettol befor with pups and not had anything happen, but i would say he was still to young to leave mum and that i would still go back to the breeder even if you dont want another pup but to let them know incase it is something else


we called the breeder and had a fight with him on the phone( he's a good friend of my bro) and he insisted that all the rest of his litter mates are completely fine...2 have been sold to the pet store and the other 2 are still at the farm completely in good health....


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Are you in the uk hun?


no i'm in Lebanon...


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i know its not my place to judge but if they are being sold to pet shops and are only 6 weeks of age then the breeder is not a very good one, sorry but just my oppinion, and you prob wont get anywhere with him anyway. 
again sorry for your loss and just remeber it was not your fault


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> no i'm in Lebanon...


Oh ok is there anything your pup could have picked up over there? Im truely sorry for your loss xx


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> OMG was he from a puppy farm?


a dog farm. the guy is a well known breeder and has sold my bro more than 5 dogs before (pitbulls, german sheppards, great dane, Rottweiler). He;s a good friend of my brother. But my bro was really pissed about this and he's upset about this cuz he fell in love with wolf more than i did!


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

nici said:


> i know its not my place to judge but if they are being sold to pet shops and are only 6 weeks of age then the breeder is not a very good one, sorry but just my oppinion, and you prob wont get anywhere with him anyway.
> again sorry for your loss and just remeber it was not your fault


yeah i know, i didnt trust him a lot when i met him. and yeah, he sold them when they were around 6 or 7 weeks old. 2 white puppies are still there in the farm....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

That so awful im so sorry for you lose - you probably did nothing wrong, and by the sounds of it you got him to the vet as soon as you noticed something was wrong. you definatly can't blame yourself. Definatly get on to his breeder, it may be something underlying that you wouldn't of known.

sounds a bit like a puppy farmer??


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> hi..he was born may 28, 2008.
> i think he has 4 teeth or maybe 5...maybe am wrong.....


a puppy of 8 weeks should have 28 teeth i think, do you think he could have been a lot younger than your friend is saying?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry to hear about your loss but its NOT your fault, and could have had the illness before you got him and the breeder not know as sometimes things take time to show themselves,
or he coudl have been born with a thin stomach lineing or something , shame you didint get a autopsy done to see what has happened.


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> a puppy of 8 weeks should have 28 teeth i think, do you think he could have been a lot younger than your friend is saying?


hi....Well i know when i give him puppy food, he can not chew... so for 10 days, i had to give him every meal soaked in water. But from what i "WAS" seeing is that he only had like 5 ...i dont know maybe more.....am sorry am still over this....so i cant give u a correct answer....but i'm not surprised if the dog breeder was lying...cuz i didnt trust him, even though he has sold my bro more than 5 healthy dogs over the years....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> hi....Well i know when i give him puppy food, he can not chew... so for 10 days, i had to give him every meal soaked in water. But from what i "WAS" seeing is that he only had like 5 ...i dont know maybe more.....am sorry am still over this....so i cant give u a correct answer....but i'm not surprised if the dog breeder was lying...cuz i didnt trust him, even though he has sold my bro more than 5 healthy dogs over the years....


i'm so sorry for you & your puppy its sound as though the puppy was very young, i think the breeder is to blame for your heartbreak


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

So sad to hear your news.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel really sorry for you and your loss but would like to make a few points.....

Firstly, if he was bleeding from his rear end it is very unlikely that he was choking on anything he found in the car and much more likely that there was some kind of serious internal problem so don't blame yourself. He should also have had a full set of puppy teeth at that age and should have been quite capable of chewing. Our pups start on solid food from the time they start stealing it from their mum's bowl - usually about 4 weeks!

Secondly, if you got him ten days ago he was *much too young* to be separated from his litter mates and his mum. No reputable breeder would let their pups go until they were at least 8 weeks old. The period between 6 and 8 weeks are crucial for the pup's development and they should spend them with their mum and littermates.

Thirdly, *no reputable breeder *of any breed *would ever *in a million years sell pups to a pet shop.

The bottom line is that tragically you got stiffed by a puppy farmer whose only interest is making money.

Mick


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

raindog said:


> I feel really sorry for you and your loss but would like to make a few points.....
> 
> Firstly, if he was bleeding from his rear end it is very unlikely that he was choking on anything he found in the car and much more likely that there was some kind of serious internal problem so don't blame yourself. He should also have had a full set of puppy teeth at that age and should have been quite capable of chewing. Our pups start on solid food from the time they start stealing it from their mum's bowl - usually about 4 weeks!
> 
> ...


hi...and tx for the concern... i will not go back to this breeder NEVER AGAIN. But i like to mention that "wolf" was not bleeding for his rear. He was only peing blood(happened once). And the time-frame when the coughing began, in the car, till he died was about 10 minutes(before i reached the vet)....so maybe he was choking????


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

hi hun 

it does sound like he was taken away from his mum too early

sorry for your loss xxxxxx


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss what an awful time for you  it does sound as if your wolf was younger than you were told and that it was the breeders fault and your not to blame at all


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

39 degress celsius is considered a normal body temperature for dogs.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Shame the pup did not get autopsy as blood from penis is one of the signs of Addisons Disease


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry misread part of the post. My response is still the same though. The likelihood is that your pup had a serious bladder or urinary tract infection. The "coughing" could just have been him struggling for breath as his system shut down. 

A horrible experience for you and a sad end to a short life for your beautiful puppy. 

Mick


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh this sounds so awful. I am really sorry about your loss.


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

im so sorry for you loss i cant imagin the pain your going through, do you have an rspca or spca that you can report this breeder to? as your puppy shouldnt have been sold so young, if he was a good breeder he would have either offered you another dog or some sort of refund, i know nothing can ever replace your puppy i had a simular thing happen when i was a kid we had a collie cross called luckly and 3 days after we brought him home he had to be pts we called the man we got him off he was full of apoligies and said we could either have another pup off and a refund, it turned out as it was a large litter the vet missed lucky with the meds and he had parva or something and he was really ill.
im so sorry you have had such a hard time as a first time owner, please dont let this put you off owning again. yet again im so sorry x rip lil pup x


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

fallinstar said:


> im so sorry for you loss i cant imagin the pain your going through, do you have an rspca or spca that you can report this breeder to? as your puppy shouldnt have been sold so young, if he was a good breeder he would have either offered you another dog or some sort of refund, i know nothing can ever replace your puppy i had a simular thing happen when i was a kid we had a collie cross called luckly and 3 days after we brought him home he had to be pts we called the man we got him off he was full of apoligies and said we could either have another pup off and a refund, it turned out as it was a large litter the vet missed lucky with the meds and he had parva or something and he was really ill.
> im so sorry you have had such a hard time as a first time owner, please dont let this put you off owning again. yet again im so sorry x rip lil pup x


thank you for your message....). 
Actually, Wolf had his first puppy shot before we got him from the breeder and his second shot was due 3 days AFTER he died(= 3 days BEFORE he turns 8 weeks).
And i also had Wolf for 10 days before he passed away.....so it's kinda hard to blame the breeder, especially that all Wolf's litter mates are ALL still alive and well.....
But now i know that i should never accept a puppy from ANY breeder before he turns 8 weeks....
I am actually considering getting another husky puppy...but the thing is : i don't wanna get any puppy that will remind me of "wolf" ( and a "masked" husky puppy will tragically remind me of him).
So i'm thinking about getting another breed, maybe a Rotweiler?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ripwolf said:


> we called the breeder and had a fight with him on the phone( he's a good friend of my bro) and he insisted that all the rest of his litter mates are completely fine...2 have been sold to the pet store and the other 2 are still at the farm completely in good health....


I am so sad for your loss.. RIP Wolf

. 
Why was his litter mates sold to the pet store?

And unfortunately as any Breeder will know you can lose a puppy at any time. 
Was he not insured? when you buy a pedigree pup you get insurance free for 6 weeks.. Also they do say that sometime you lose the weeker ones at about 8 weeks I am not sure about this though. 
Very Sad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats so sad, but unfortunately he probably had a congenital issue.
Contact the breeder because its likely they had a sign that the pup had somehting wrong, but brought him through anyway and sold him. Conversely some issues only come to the surface when a pup is seperated from littermates and a few weeks after weaning


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> Thats so sad, but unfortunately he probably had a congenital issue.
> Contact the breeder because its likely they had a sign that the pup had somehting wrong, but brought him through anyway and sold him. Conversely some issues only come to the surface when a pup is seperated from littermates and a few weeks after weaning


Wolf was completely active 24 hours before the accident. He was playful, running, eating normal, and his bladder/poo were both normal....
I don't know what happened...
Thanks for your message)


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so so sorry to be reading this, I know it is difficult but have you spoken to the breeder?
May the little chap run freely at Rainbow Bridge until his mom comes to claim him
Thinking of you 
regards
Sue


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I am really sorry for your loss!

Allthough you may not think so at the moment, time is a great healer!
You may want to get another dog in the future, but please give yourself
time to grieve properly over this one, which i am sure you are doing! It really
upset me when i read your first post!

It's also awkward when you buy from family and friends as you feel obliged 
not to do anything!

I reall think that there should be a law to stop all this puppy farming lark! It's not fair to the animals or potential owners! *


----------



## ripwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, that's what i'm doing...((( I can't seem to get his memories out of my mind...
I think i will hold on a month or two before i consider looking at another puppy. 
I know it's gonna be a husky and his name will be "Wolf" !! That's for sure...(((
Thanks for your message...


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* You are more than welcome hun! Hope you sleep well.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

I know you posted this just under a month ago - and I am sorry for your loss.

I just want to say, I know how you feel. Our male dog was all normal, went out side to the toilet and blood just came out of his rear end, and i think that was it - maybe his penis. But I wasn't at home - my mum saw it, called my dad and got him to the vet - we don't know to this day what happened. I came home from school to find out the dog was dead  Was such a shock and so sad to loose him and to have no signs either!! 

I hope that time will heal eventually hun.


----------

